# Brick built Wood/Pizza oven.......U.K



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

I am a Stonemason/bricklayer from S.Wales U.K and have recently built myself a wood-oven. Unfortunately I could'nt find a supplier of fire-brick, fire-cement etc supplier in my region, so I built the wood-oven from reclaimed (circa 1900) red clays. It performs well, but could perform better if I had used fire-brick in the build.

Since firing it up many people have shown interest in having one built for them. I have also joined the Forno Bravo forum (Italian designed wood-ovens with the forum being based in America.) One of the main questions from Brits on that site is "where can I buy fire-brick"

I have therefore started a U.K forum with the initial purpose of compiling a list of fire-brick suppliers across the U.K to help any potencial wood-oven builders in the U.K source materials for theur build.

So can any Stonemasons/Bricklayers help me in my crusade and give me any names of fire-brick suppliers that they know of in the U.K

Many Thanks

Terry Lyons (C.F)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice! I am building mine as well and am a member of the FB board. Good info over there (and some odd mis-conceptions, too).


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> Nice! I am building mine as well and am a member of the FB board. Good info over there (and some odd mis-conceptions, too).


Hello Tscarborough

I have been following your progress over on the FB forum, but could'nt remember why yours was so special, so just nipped back to remind myself.............of coarse...it was that zany brickwork. I love it !!! I also admire the way in which you take on everybody's advice, but decide YOUSELF which route to take.

It seems like Americans and Australians have so much choice in which supplier to go to for their materials but here in the U.k it is the opposite. I have e-mailed at least 3 dozen fire-brick suppliers that I found by "Google search" etc. and not one has returned a mail to me.

I shall continue my quest nevertheless.

All the best in finalising your build

Regards.....Terry (C.F)


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Nice! I am building mine as well and am a member of the FB board. Good info over there (and some odd mis-conceptions, too).


Nice write up and pics over on the forno bravo forum. Its fun to see the back of your house progressing. I remember the post about the thin brick under the windows etc.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I had to tear down the front arch last night, I mortared in the back wall and couldn't reach it to tuck it from the inside (or talk my 13 year old daughter to climb in). It was not exactly what I wanted anyway.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

On another masonry board. They built a commercial pizza oven totally with earthen mud over a form made of saplings. Let it cure for two months then just burn out the forms. Got me motivated to get my oven rolling this spring.
(with all me free time :shutup


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I fired it today, more to keep me warm than anything else. I had to place a concrete water table to go further (to match the concrete counter tops), so it kept me toasty all day.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I no nothing about pizza ovens so I am curious where does the pizza cook? Looks like the interior space is filled with the wood fire. Excuse the ignorance.


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

natural1

The oven is fired for between 1 and 2 hours. the embers are then pushed back to the side/rear of the cooking hearth and kept topped up with 1 or 2 slow burning logs.

The hearth is then cleaned of ash and this forms the platform to bake/cook your pizza's on. The ideal internal diameter is 42" leaving enough room for more than 1 pizza to be cooked at the same time.......although this is debateable.

The truth of the pudding is the taste and texture of the pizza after being cooked in a brick built wood/pizza-oven.

Terry (C.F)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This one is designed with an offset entry. To the left, the opening is 2" from the wall of the oven, to the right it is 6" (24"Wx36"L floor with a 22"H vault). That is one pizza wide by 3 pizzas deep. I plan on keeping the embers to the right and turning the pizzas if required. 

8 hour fire with only a couple of minor cracks in the stucco, none in the brick, and I had the top to white. My watertable is OK, but for the counter tops I think I will make some mortar mix to line to forms; I did get some aggregate pull when I edged the bottom of the form.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

cannyfradock said:


> natural1
> 
> The oven is fired for between 1 and 2 hours. the embers are then pushed back to the side/rear of the cooking hearth and kept topped up with 1 or 2 slow burning logs.
> 
> ...


Nice looking oven! 

I had the oppurtunity to build one a few years ago, but did so with the Rumford kit. Was fairly easy once you get a concept for how they work. I can definately respect building them from scratch, but I think I'd even try that on the next one. Here's a few pics of the Buckley-Rumford 36" in progress.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Few more pics:

















I'll have to get some finish pics some day.

PS, T-scar, if you don't post the pics here, I'll have to make a point to visit the FB site to see the build. I'm sure it's impressive.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Those are nice kits, but pricey. I have a whopping 200 bucks into mine for the whole kitchen area, most of which is the mortar. I figure 400 tops to complete with the stucco house and shed roof. I lucked into some standing seam roofing to top it off.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Nobody wants to see the sausage being made, I plan on posting the finished pics here.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Those are nice kits, but pricey. I have a whopping 200 bucks into mine for the whole kitchen area, most of which is the mortar. I figure 400 tops to complete with the stucco house and shed roof. I lucked into some standing seam roofing to top it off.


 
They are nice kits, & I agree that they are expensive. That's why I'd look at exactly what you & others have done from scratch (Although I've visited that site before & have an idea how to do it out of 1/2 fb's) for my own. This customer obviously had more money than I do for something like this. :laughing:

It's funny you mention the standing seam. The owner of this one had copper standing seam made for this one too. He probably spent more than 400 just for that. Now I really wish I could show you finished pics.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

google traditionaloven the guy is out of australia. he has an informative website and i think even info on making your own bricks.


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

jomama

Nice looking photos of your kit oven. Looking forward to seeing some pics of it being fired up.

Like Parkers 5150 said .........
traditionaloven.com is a very good imformative site run by Rado Hand in Australia. The site has much info and a good gallery of wood-oven pics all to be seen on the same page.

If you decide to start from scratch and build a wood-oven for youself (whichever design) then the best forum for this is.....
fornobravo.com 

The forno Bravo forum is a true forum with regular posts and the members on this site are more than willing to give helpful advice to any concievable problem that may arise during the build. They also have many interesting links and have plans for a brick-oven build which are free to download.

Terry (C.F)

P.s Put direct links in to these sites, but had to ammend as I hav'nt posted 15 times yet.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey thanks for sharing guys. Reading this thread makes me think I will be building one of these in the next year or 2. Also thanks for the links. Here is a link to the gallery on traditionaloven.com http://www.traditionaloven.com/ovens.html Many interesting ovens.


One of my favs


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

lukachuki

It's one of the most rewarding things that I have ever built. Be carefull though....when the bug bites for building a Wood-oven, it bites hard, but the commitment is worthwhile in the end. Best of luck with your future project.

Note to CJKarl

That is one hell of a beutiful chimney that you built. I love looking at the old Edwardian and georgeion houses here (that are still standing) and the detail put into such things as the corbelling work towards the top of a chimney stack. These special details are purely cosmetic (most of the time) but make a huge difference to the wood/plastic houses that are "thrown up" nowadays.

Regards....Terry (C.F)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

@#$%@#!! I broke the corner off stripping the forms from the concrete watertable. Too cold to have been messing with it. Oh well, I can fix it.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

another lower cost option which prob works quite well even if it doesn't have the romantic appeal of true masonry. 

http://lifehacker.com/5459718/build-a-pizza-oven-out-of-a-weber-grill?skyline=true&s=i&autoplay=true


----------



## wood-fired oven (Feb 1, 2010)

*pizza oven construction*

hi, i've just joined in a very round about way and don't usually spend my time on forums, however, I am a member of the Forno Bravo forum and I also deal in their ovens in the UK. To answer your question about firebrick, there are 3 or 4 main suppliers and vary in price from just over a £1 to just over £2 each.
I'm surprised you didn't have any luck in getting replies as we got replies almost immediately. As a business we don't normally pass on suppliers but we can supply you with firebrick for the future at good rates if you buy in quantity.
All firebrick is imported from China or India and sadly the UK doesn't make them any more even though we have huge supplies of high alumina clays. The best you can do as an alternative is buy as lighter colour clay brick as you can find as this is normally an indication of alumina content, which gives the brick its refractory nature. Next to that, insulation is the most important factor in keeping the heat in. again we can supply you with insulating blanket if you need it. You can buy vermiculite from TP or other merchants and make a vermiculite concrete instead of a blanket layer or do both. Get in touch if you need any more help.


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pizza-oven construction*

Wood-fired oven

Many thanks for your informative posting regarding fire-bricks.

The reason why I think I've had little response from the dozens of e-mails sent out, is, these suppliers don't take me serious, or, I am too much of a "small concern" that it does'nt merit a reply?

One should'nt assume, but, I presume you are one of the 2 outlets in the U.K that promote/sell/install Forno Bravo wood-oven. As you are a member of the FB forum you may have seen frequent posts from Brits asking "Where can I buy fire-bricks in the U.K".

A few weeks ago I decided to create a U.K forum for wood-oven enthusiasts (link at bottom) initially to assist people in the U.K find materials for their build. The first contact names on the forum were Forno Bravo and Forno Bravo U.K with links given to both sites. I have given the sites a good write up and hope I have given them the appraisal they deserve. I did not know that you (FB U.K?) sold fire-brick to customers. I would like to add this info to my site.

I already have someone in Cheshire who wants a FB modular oven in the spring, and have had many personel requests from people just wanting to buy fire-brick for an individual build.

I have had some e-mail correspondance with James (FB) regarding modular ovens.

It would be nice to talk further on the supply of fire-bricks. I can give you my e-mail addr. if you leave a PM here, or contact my forum. It's early days yet with the site and hope it will turn into good info site. None of this is being done for personal gain, but, purely to assist people who have the same passion as myself in buiding wood-oves.

Terry (C.F)


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

canny, This is a manufacturer of firebrick that is very common in my region. You could try to contact them to see about shipping, availability over-seas, etc... Something tells me you're going to have to buy skid(s) of firebrick from them to make it work out though.

Good Luck.

http://www.alsey.com/firebrick_stain.htm


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

jomama

I really appreciate the link and shall follow it up directly after posting this, and hopefully add it to my list on the forum in some way or another.

Somehow your comment...."have to buy skid(s) of firebrick" rings true. 

My aim in starting this thread is to gather information for others to be able to use for themselves, so any info is always truly appreciated.

The previous poster "wood-fired oven" also seems like a good contact, if he gets back to me.

Again many thanks jomama for your valuable input into my crusade.

Regards .....Terry (C.F)


----------



## wood-fired oven (Feb 1, 2010)

*terry*

I try to be as helpful as I can! I'm dealer for Forno Bravo but not an 'agent' as such, Nick is FBUK and based in Essex. Forno Bravo are a good company but the only problem I've had is now they are making their ovens in the US, they are more difficult to get hold of without me buying a container load. Last year they shipped straight from Italy and still do for some higher end models but the old casa and ristorante series are not available through them anymore. As a result, I'm looking at french ovens, UK made ovens and other imported Italian ovens. Firebrick ovens we install ourselves to our own design. You can go to my old website (soon to be totally revamped and modernised) contact me on [email protected]

cheers, amrit


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

Amrit/wood-firedoven

Have sent you a message via the e-mail address of your company.

Terry (C.F)


----------



## wood-fired oven (Feb 1, 2010)

*terry*

I did and you should have another! If you prefer to keep it in the forum let me know!


----------



## wood-fired oven (Feb 1, 2010)

*terry*

do you know traditionaloven website? (sorry I can't post a url yet). Its a pretty good resource but based in Oz. The bloke who runs it is an oven nut and has lots of useful info on all aspects of construction.

amrit


----------



## cannyfradock (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Amrit

Thanks for the e-mail. Lots of good info.You mentioned hearth insulation is very important. When I built mine I used general building knowledge and saw a couple of pictures on the finished result. As no refractory materials were available, I used a mix of vermiculite, lime, coarse sand and portland cement. The same red full clays were used on the hearth, but, I cant remember exactly how much insulated concrete I put inbetween slab and hearth (if any).

I do intend a rebuild of the dome with fire-brick, and as my base is quite low to the ground, I shall leave it and build off it with insulation board or insulated concrete, then a fire-brick hearth and commence the re-build of the dome from there.

As you say the build can turn out quite exspensive, but I believe that anyboby who truly wants one built would pay the correct price for a correct build.

I would like to keep your name on my list of suppliers and any additional imfo on fire blanket and fire-cement would be a bonus.

Regards.....Terry (c.F)

p.s thanks for the link on Traditional.com. the link has been given on a previous post here.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

cannyfradock said:


> lukachuki
> 
> It's one of the most rewarding things that I have ever built. Be carefull though....when the bug bites for building a Wood-oven, it bites hard, but the commitment is worthwhile in the end. Best of luck with your future project.
> 
> ...



Thanks on the chimney compliment. I was lucky enough to work for someone that appreciates really nice work...and could afford it.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been to that Australian guys website. Great site and he's a little wacky.
He'll send you a DVD of his oven builds in exchange for stuff like clean used T-shirts.


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you try these guys www.vitcas.com ? Its been a long time since I was in the UK but my Dad told me they used to have to "hide the light" when they built chimneys. (Sorry a bit off topic)


----------



## wood-fired oven (Feb 1, 2010)

*4th gen*

I know Vitcas as they are based in Bristol near my base outside Bath. They do all the cements and firebricks but are a bit pricey. They have an offshoot called Fireit who make small pizza ovens.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful oven, well done!


----------

